# course to heal dissociation



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Anybody tried this course?

It's from the spartan life coach, he has good video's on youtube on CPTSD (which can result in DP as coping mechanism)

Do you spend your life in a hazy, zoned out, unfocused and dreamy state of mind?

Have you caught yourself not remembering conversations you just recently had, or found yourself functioning on "auto-pilot"?

For people who experienced emotional abuse, to be in a dissociative state can become an important way to cope with daily life. Even though you might have moved on with your life, your mind can become stuck in a dissociative and defensive loop - making you spend your life in a dream like state.

This hands-on course faces the problems of dissociation and teaches you how to return to your life. It is a manual on how to stop surviving with dissociation - and start living again.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I would be very careful of putting your financial information into that website, mostly because Spartan Life Coach is not an encrypted page.

From a cursory glance at his Amazon page and other social media, he seems like he's a somewhat reputable figure.

If you do choose to try the course, I'd recommend using something like Paypal so that your banking information is not present on that website.

I would also caution that there are many Depersonalization Self-Help websites that cost an exorbitant amount for relatively simple information. Keep this in mind too!


----------

